# Applying logo to back of shirts



## rbailey777 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am coming for some expertise. I am starting a new tshirt business and am trying to apply my logo onto the back of them. I have the shirts professionally screen printed for the actual designs until I learn how to do it myself and get the money to buy the equipment. I do not want to pay double the money for them to screen print the logo on the back so I am trying to find ways to do it myself. It is a simple, small, black logo and I have used iron on transfer paper but am looking for a better way to do this.. although it looks OK it doesn't quite look as good as I would like it to, has the background/film behind it where it isn't cut and I fear it fading in washing. I have been doing research and it is why I am posting in the Plastisol transfers because they are what I have heard of. Only trouble is I do not have a heat press and do not know if these are iron on and would not have the background/film on it. 

I appreciate any help, thanks,

Rick


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

To apply the plastisol transfers you are gonna need a heat press to apply them correctly. An iron won't work.


----------

